# Vista and itunes dont detect brand new ipod shuffle



## vosSLER15 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have windows vista and just bought a brand new ipod shuffle and downloaded itunes. Neither of these programs will detect my ipod. Ive tried restarting itunes and using different usb ports. What is the problem? Please help!!:banghead:


----------



## GeekNat (Dec 12, 2011)

This is obviously quite a common problem, as there is an Apple support page on it.
iPod shuffle (4th generation): Not seen in iTunes
Hope this helps,
Nat


----------

